# محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## عبير عبد الرحمن (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي*​ 

*إعداد د.م عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني*​ 

*1**-1- تعــريف :*

إن محطة معالجة مياه المجاري هي كافة المنشآت التي تبنى في موقع معين لغاية أكسدة المواد العضوية الموجودة فيها وفصل الشوائب الصلبة عن المياه التي يمكن تصريفها بعدئذٍ دون ضرر بالصحة العامة أو إعادة إستخدامها مرة أخرى بعد القضاء على مختلف الملوثات الجرثومية فيها. 

*1**-**2**- الهـدف من محطـات المعالجة : *

إن الهدف الأهم من معالجة مياه المجاري هو القضاء على العوامل الممرضة التي تضر بالصحة العامة وبالتالي صرف المياه المعالجة بشكل آمن. و بشكل عام فإن الهدف من معالجة المياه يشمل : حماية المصادر المائية ( الجوفية – السطحية )، منع انتشار الأمراض، حماية الثروة الحيوانية المائية، منع الترسبات ضمن المسطحات المائية و منع الأذى والإزعاج الناجم عن مياه الصرف . 

*1**-3- اختيار الموقع العام لمحطة المعالجة :*

إن اختيار مكان إنشاء محطة المعالجة يعتبر من المراحل المهمة والصعبة في التصميم . إذ يؤثر بشكل كبير ومباشر على سلامة البيئة وعلى الناحية الإقتصادية ( كلفة الإنشاء والإستثمار ) وقد يؤثر أيضاً على الأسلوب التكنولوجي المتبع للمعالجة ولذلك فعند دراسة الموقع العام يجب أن تتوفر المعلومات التالية لدينا :

أ – المخطط التنظيمي للمدينة 
ب – شــبكات الصــرف 
ت – كمية و خصائص التدفق الداخل لمحطة المعالجة و نوعية المعالجة المطلوبة
ث– أسلوب المعالجة 
ج– المنطقـة 
ح- التأثيـر البيئـي 

*1**-4 **مراحل معالجة مياه المجاري :*

تخضع مياه المجاري بشكل عام إلى مراحل المعالجة الرئيسية التالية:

1 - مرحلة المعالجة الإبتدائية 
2 - مرحلة المعالجة الأولية 
3 - مرحلة المعالجة الثانوية ( البيولوجية )
4 - مرحلة المعالجة الثلاثية
5 - معالجة الحمأة .

و الشكل التالي يوضح مراحل معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي.



*




*​ 
*الشكل ( 1 )* يبين المراحل العامة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي​ 

إن أهم المتطلبات العامة لمحطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي الناجمة عن التجمعات الصغيرة تتضمن:

1 - سهولة صيانة المعدات . 
2 - زمن مكوث طويل وبالتالي استيعاب عملية تذبذب التدفقات طوال اليوم التي تميز التجمعات السكانية الصغيرة وبالتالي تجنب حدوث الصدمات الهيدروليكية . 
3 - يجب أن يكون تشغيل المحطة فعالاً لأجل مجال واسع من الحمولات العضوية والهيدروليكية .
4 - أن تتطلب الحد الأدنى من الطاقة . 
5 - القدرة على مواجهة الحالات الطارئة ( انقطاع التيار الكهربائي مثلاً .. ) .
6 - المحافظة على البيئة المحيطة والإسهام في تحسينها .
7 - تحقيق مواصفات خاصة للسيب النهائي المعالج وبأقل كلفة ممكنة

و يمكن تقسيم المعالجة لعدة مستويات كما أن عملية المعالجة نفسها يمكن أن تستخدم أنواع مختلفة من الأحواض بالاضافة الى تنوع امكانيات اختيار طرق جريان المياه الملوثة المراد معالجتها ضمن المحطة. وهذا يتبع بشكل عام الى رأي المهندس المصمم حسب الواقع و المعطيات المتوفرة و بعد حساب الجدوى الاقتصادية. الجدول ( 1 ) يبين مستويات المعالجة و هدف كل منها.

*الجدول ( 1 )* مستويات معالجة مياه المجاري​ 
*مستوى المعالجة*
*الهدف من المعالجة*
ابتدائية​ازالة بعض المكونات من مياه المجاري مثل قطع القماش و الخشب و المواد القابلة للطفو و الرمال و الشحوم و التي يمكن أن تسبب مشاكل في تشغيل وصيانة المحطة.
أولية​ازالة جزء من المواد الصلبة المعلقة من مياه المجاري
ثانوية​ازالة المواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل البيولوجي (بشكليها المنحل و المعلق) و ازالة المواد الصلبة المعلقة. كما أن التعقيم و بشكل نموذجي يكون متضمنا" بالمعالجة الثانوية التقليدية. 
ثالثية​ازالة المواد الصلبة المتبقية التي لم تزال بالمعالجة الثانوية وعادة ما تستخدم الفلاتر الحصوية او تستخدم المصافي المكروية كما تشمل المعالجة الثالثية ازالة المغذيات مثل النتروجين و الفوسفور. و ايضا تتضمن المعالجة الثالثية التعقيم. 
متقدمة​ازالة المواد المعلقة و المنحلة التي لم تزل بالمعالجة البيولوجية حين يراد اعادة استخدام المياه المعالجة لمختلف الاستخدامات.

_Adapted In Part from Tchobanoglous G. & Crites R., 1998_


كما أن الجدول ( 2 ) يصنف عمليات المعالجة الأكثر شيوعا" و ذلك تبعا" للدراسة المقدمة من قبل البنك الدولي (WHO) و برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة (UNEP) عام 1999.

*الجدول ( 2 )* تصنيف العمليات الشائعة في معالجة مياه المجاري تبعا" لمستوى المعالجة​ 
*معالجة أولية*
*معالجة ثانوية*
*معالجة ثالثية*
*معالجة متقدمة*
المناخل القضبانية المائلة
الحمأة المنشطة
النترجة
المعالجة الكيميائية
ازالة الرمال
التهوية المطولة
ازالة النترجة
التناضح العكسي
الترسيب الأولي
البرك المهواة
الترسيب الكيميائي
التحليل الكهربائي
الطحن
الفلاتر البيولوجية
التعقيم
الامتصاص الكربوني
ازالة الدهون و الشحوم
الاقراص البيولوجية الدوارة
الفلترة
التبادل الشاردي
معادلة التدفق
المعالجة اللاهوائية / UASB
الأكسدة الكيميائية
الفلترة الدقائقية
معادلة pH المياه
الفلتر اللاهوائي
ازالة الفوسور بيولوجيا"
الأكسدة
خزان أمهوف
برك الأكسدة
الاراضي الرطبة
ازالة المواد السامة​ 
الاراضي الرطبة
الزراعة​ 

الزراعة​ 


“_Water Pollution Control – A Guide to the Use of Water Quality Management Principles_”​

جميع مراحل معالجة مياه المجاري يمكن توضيحها بالشكل ( 2 ) التالي:






​

*الشكل ( 2 )* يبين جميع مراحل معالجة مياه المجاري​ 

يمكن الاعتماد على انواع مختلفة من الاحواض ضمن محطات المعالجة و الجدول ( 3 ) يبين الأنواع الأساسية للأحواض المستخدمة بمحطات معالجة المياه الملوثة. كما أن هناك العديد من المؤشرات التي تساعد في اختيار طريقة و مراحل المعالجة المطلوبة للملوثات المراد التخلص منها او تخفيفها (الجدول 4).


*الجدول ( 3 )* الأنواع الأساسية للأحواض المستخدمة بمحطات معالجة المياه الملوثة


_Adapted From Metcalf & Eddy, 2003_




*الجدول ( 4 )* فعالية ازالة الملوثات تبعا لمراحل و طرق المعالجة



 
و لتقدير كلفة محطة المعالجة يجب حساب تكاليف بناء و تجهيز المحطة بالاضافة الى حساب كلفة تشغيل و صيانة المحطة. فالمحطة ذات التكلفة التأسيسية الدنيا مقارنة مع البدائل المتاحة ليست على الأغلب هي الأكثر اقتصادية و انما يجب النظر الى كلفة التشغيل و الصيانة لمدة لا تقل عن عشرة سنوات اثناء تقييم الخيارات اقتصاديا". و بشكل نموذجي فإن الكلفة تزداد بزيادة مستوى المعالجة( الشكل 3 ). ويمكن القول أن الكلف تتوزع حسب الآتي: ترسيب أولي 13.2 % ، ترسيب ثانوي 9.8 % ، معالجة بيولوجية 41.8 %، معالجة الحمأة 33 % و الباقي للخدمات المتنوعة الأخرى. 





​_Source: Butler D. and Smith S., 2003 _​
*الشكل ( 3 )* كلفة تشييد و تشغيل و صيانة محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي تبعا لدرجة المعالجة المطلوبة​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أكتوبر 2009)

برافو مهندسة عبير على هذه المحاضرة المفيدة والشيقة
اسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## goran-che.eng (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم .....و شكرا جزيل الشكر الى الاخت العزيزة*

هاي مهندسة عبير اشكر على الموضوع الرائع التي قمتي بتقديميها .....انا طالب هندسة كيمياوي مرحلة رابعة و موضوع بحثي عن معالجة المياه 

_لو اكو عندك اي معلومات تساعديني بيها اكون ممنون اليك _

مع كل احترامي * 

goran hamad 
kurdistan,iraq*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 أكتوبر 2009)

goran-che.eng قال:


> هاي مهندسة عبير اشكر على الموضوع الرائع التي قمتي بتقديميها .....انا طالب هندسة كيمياوي مرحلة رابعة و موضوع بحثي عن معالجة المياه ​
> 
> _لو اكو عندك اي معلومات تساعديني بيها اكون ممنون اليك _​
> مع كل احترامي ​
> ...


 




العفو علي ايه انا منتظره اي سؤال


----------



## سلمة الأكوع (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على العرض الجيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
هل من الممكن رفع الموضوع على هيئة pdfلنقوم بتحميله 
أكرر شكري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أختي الكريمة على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وهو شامل وننتظر المزيد من هذه الأبداعات .........


----------



## enas2 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## enas2 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

:28:شكرا علي هذا الموضوع وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## وعد الطيب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يحفضك عبير


----------



## وعد الطيب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

عبير وبس


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت يديك مهندسة عبير الوردة على هذا الموضوع القيم جدا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووو عاشت الايادي


----------



## البعث (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يحفظك ويدميك النا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعااااااااااا


----------



## د/ محمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع.
ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط بخصوص المحطات المتنقله طبعا اليه العمل لديها نفس الثابته ولكن المحطات


----------



## د/ محمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع.
ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط بخصوص المحطات المتنقله طبعا اليه العمل لديها نفس الثابته ولكن المحطات المتنقله الجديده لايوجد لديها رواسب صلبه .(طبعا اتحدث عن معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي)
هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ وكيف اتاكد من هذه المعلومه حيث انني اشرف على شركه لديها محطة معالجه ؟
ومالفرق بين المعالجه والخليطه ؟من حيث الية العمل؟
ياليت من عنده جواب يجاوبني على قد مااعرفه ومن اضاف افادنا وجزاه الله الف خير .


----------



## en_shaabi (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع مهندسة عبير.....لاتحرمينا من إبداعاتك...وفقك الله....وهل لدكتور.م عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني كتب في مجال معالجة المياه أتمنى تزويدي بعناوينهاااا اذا امكن ....وتقبلي تحياتي...


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

د محمد انا لا افهم مامعني محطه متنقله


----------



## د/ محمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

م/عبير شكرا اقصد محطات المعالجه فيها ثابت تكون في موقع واحد
وفيه محطات لاتكون ثابته في موقع واحد مثل التي تستخدمها الشركات الكبرى ؟


----------



## مازن 1079 (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور خيي على المعلومات


----------



## عبير بكر (6 يناير 2010)

*اللهم اجعل هذا الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتك انا فعلاص كنت محتاجة لهذه المعلومات ولكن عايزة اعرف معرفة دقيقة عن اختيار موافع محطات الصرف من حيث الابعاد عن الكتل السكنية*


----------



## nour777 (12 يناير 2010)

اسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحب ويرض


----------



## BASSAMEE (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا إلك وبرافو موضوع ممتاز وبتمنى تساعديني بموضوع عمق الشبكات المضغوطه اللي هي الماء والسقايه والحريق طبعا للمدن وهل بإمكاني تثبيت العمق على 1.2 من مستوى الطريق اللي بتمشي تحته الشبكه أرجو المساعده


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (22 يناير 2010)

بنريد من اختنا الدكتورة عبير شرح لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي وانواع الراتنجات في وحدات التبادل الايوني والميكانيكية بتاعتها جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (8 مارس 2010)

_فعلا عرض المعلومات بطريقة أكثر من ممتازة 
دائماً إلي الأمام _


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (8 مارس 2010)

*موقع متميز*

رابط مخالف


----------



## أحمد يحيى موسى (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ومفيد جدا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 أبريل 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSFdOjxB-1I


----------



## ابو المناع (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مهندسة عبير على هذه المحاضرة المفيدة


----------



## علي الطيب علي (1 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة موضوع ممتاز


----------



## hend30 (1 أغسطس 2010)

ياسلام على المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة ياستاذنا الفاضل ولكن لو تكرمت علينا تفيدنا فى تحليل مادة الاكرونال والتى تدخل فى صناعة البلاستيك وبالتحديد مادة acronal s 888s 
يبقي كل الشكر والتقدير لعبقريتكم فى التحليل الكيميائي


----------



## ونيس بن طاهر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salimila (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*عرض خدمات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اما بعد يشرفني ان انضم الى هدا الفضاء العلمي متمنيا من الله التوفيق و بصفتي مهندس اختصاص المياه واستاد مختص في هدا المجال ارجوا منكم ان لا تترددوا في طلب الاعانة و سوف اكون بعون الله تعالى سباقا للمساعدة يبقى فقط ان اشير الى ان ما بحوزتي كله باللغة الفرنسية ( هندسة الري-معالجة المياه-الهيدروجيولوجيا) و اخيرا تقبلوا مني فائق التحية و الاحترام توقيع اخوكم المهندس سليم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## لميس محفوض (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر والامتنان لك حضرة المهندسة وأتمنى أنى أن يكون بصيغة pdf


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كيفية الاستفادة من مياة الصرف الصحي بعد عملية المعالجة خاصة الرواسب


----------



## تامر شهير (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدونى حضراتكم فى بحث عن العوامل المؤثرة على خواص مياه الصرف الصحى 
او بحث عن خواص مياة الصرف الصحى
تقبلوا تحيتى 
السلام عليكم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (6 أكتوبر 2010)

tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن تساعدونى حضراتكم فى بحث عن العوامل المؤثرة على خواص مياه الصرف الصحى
> او بحث عن خواص مياة الصرف الصحى
> تقبلوا تحيتى
> السلام عليكم


 

اخي الكريم ان ششاء الله سوف اساعدك بس اع>رني ليس الان لانني مشغوله هذه الايام ولكن ان شاء الله قريبا سوف اجيبك


----------



## تامر شهير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

عبير عبد الرحمن قال:


> اخي الكريم ان ششاء الله سوف اساعدك بس اع>رني ليس الان لانني مشغوله هذه الايام ولكن ان شاء الله قريبا سوف اجيبك



جزاك الله خيرى الدنيا والاخرة 
ووفقك لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه 
وجمع عليك شملك .. وحباك من كل الخصال التى يحبها عز وجل ويرتضيها 
بس بعد اذنك 
ممكن يكون قبل يوم الاحد القادم ان شاء الله
وشكرا 
وربنا يعينك ويوفقك فيما يشغلك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmad hamedy قال:


> كيفية الاستفادة من مياة الصرف الصحي بعد عملية المعالجة خاصة الرواسب


 

يتم بها ري الاراضي الزراعيه او استخدامها في المحطات البخاريه لاداره التوربينات


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 أكتوبر 2010)

tmrr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرى الدنيا والاخرة
> ووفقك لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه
> وجمع عليك شملك .. وحباك من كل الخصال التى يحبها عز وجل ويرتضيها
> بس بعد اذنك
> ...


 


_خصائص مياه الصرف الصحي_

_1- خصائص طبيعيه_
.اللون: مياه الصرف المتجدده لونها رمادي اما المتعفنه سوداء
.درجه الحراره: من 15الي 20 مئويه 
.الرائحه:المياه الجديده ذات رائحه التراب المبلل اما لو متعفنه تكون مثل رائحه البيض الفاسد
.الاس الايدروجيني:مابين 6.5 الي 8.

_2- خصائص كيميائيه_
.مواد غير عضويه :
مواد غير قابله للتحلل وثابته وتكون اما عالقه او ذائبه او صلبه كبيره الحجم 
.مواد صلبه عضويه:
قابله للتحلل والتفكك بفعل البكتريا الهوائيه وينتج عنها ثاني اكسيد الكربون والماء ونواتج ضاره ذات رائحه كريهه وغازات سامه وغازات سامه وغازات قابله للاشتعال


----------



## mohalrubaie (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر شهير (9 أكتوبر 2010)

عبير عبد الرحمن قال:


> _خصائص مياه الصرف الصحي_
> 
> _1- خصائص طبيعيه_
> .اللون: مياه الصرف المتجدده لونها رمادي اما المتعفنه سوداء
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## guypanal (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع وبارك الله بجهودك


----------



## فرحة القلوب (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*سؤال للدكتور.م عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني*

بارك الله بك دكتور على مقالاتك القيمة في موضوع محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي
ارجوا المساعدة في موضوع يتعلق بمحطات المعالجة وهو اننا نريد بناء محطات معالجة مياه صرف صحيفي عدة مطارات مدنية في سوريا وذلك من اجل استخدامها في ري المساحات الخضراء والأشجار الغير مثمرة في الموقع العام لكل مطار بحيث تحقق المواصفة القياسية السورية رقم/2752/ تصنيف/أ/.
والسؤال :
ماهو نوع المحطة المناسب الذي تنصحنا به بحيث يكون:
1- إقتصادي من حيث الكلفة التشغيلية بمعنى كم يكلف بالليرة السورية تنقية متر مكعب واحد .
2- من حيث سهولة الصيانة.
3- من حيث عدد العمال.
4-من حيث طول العمر الفني للمحطة.
مع تقديم مقارنة بين الانواع التي تصلح لذلك.


----------



## فرحة القلوب (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*سؤال للدكتور.م عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني* 
*بارك الله بك دكتور على مقالاتك القيمة في موضوع محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي
ارجوا المساعدة في موضوع يتعلق بمحطات المعالجة وهو اننا نريد بناء محطات معالجة مياه صرف صحي في عدة مطارات مدنية في سوريا وذلك من اجل استخدامها في ري المساحات الخضراء والأشجار الغير مثمرة في الموقع العام لكل مطار بحيث تحقق المواصفة القياسية السورية رقم/2752/ تصنيف/أ/.
والسؤال :
ماهو نوع المحطة المناسب الذي تنصحنا به بحيث يكون:
1- إقتصادي من حيث الكلفة التشغيلية بمعنى كم يكلف بالليرة السورية تنقية متر مكعب واحد .
2- من حيث سهولة الصيانة.
3- من حيث عدد العمال.
4-من حيث طول العمر الفني للمحطة.
مع تقديم مقارنة بين الانواع التي تصلح لذلك.*
وهل لديك دفتر شروط فنية مناسب لذلك.
مع الشكر اجزيل​


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amerahmed83 (14 يناير 2011)

ارجو المساعدة بتزويدي باي معلومات او بحوث عن مادة الشب(كبريتات الالمنيوم) باسرع وقت ولكم الاجر شششكرا


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حال جاد (22 يناير 2011)

شكراً لكي وجزاكي الله خيرا ً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## rasha83 (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا مهندسة اتصالات وبشتغل مهندسة صيانة لمحطات الرفع والشبكات بالصرف الصحي وبعمل ماجيستير ولكن محتارة في الموضوع الي اقدر افيد بية شغلي هل من اقتراح


----------



## المظفر2 (17 فبراير 2011)

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع و العرض الجيد


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (12 مارس 2011)

ممنون لك


----------



## البدرى سالم (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندسة عبير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mgcv (19 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## 13.Ahmed.Ismail (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا والله يجازكي الخير وفي ميزان حسانت الاجر ان شاء الله


----------



## طارق الحديد (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك علا المجهود الكبير .........مشاريع معالجه مياه الصرف الصحي في العراق اصبحت من المشاريع الستراتيجيه والتي بدا الاهتمام بها بالسنوات الاخيره ...عندي استفسارات عديده حول موضوع الهاضم الاهوائي ونحن الان بصدد المباشره بتشيده لدينا المخططات لكن نجهل كيفيه طريقه عمله بصوره دقيقه لان جهه التنفيذ شركه اجنبيه ارجو ان امكن ان اتلقى بعض المساعده منك او من اي عضو ولكم الشكر الجزيل .........


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع
شكرا


----------



## alihabib (22 أغسطس 2011)

*مشاكل تشغيل محطات البايوفيلم*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء مطلوب توضيح سريع عن مشاكل تشغيل محطات الصرف الصحي العاملة بطريقة البايوفيلم او مايسمى بالبايوشفت ..ولكم فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا أختي الكريمة على هذا الموضوع المميز والشامل
*


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## vipeakbecky (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لرسالتك ، وحظا سعيدا يا أخي. ------- السلام
http://www.grinderpro.com/Arabic/index.asp


----------



## سعيد معمل (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جهد رائع يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mhmd fysl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_must wonderfull_


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

​ *جزاك الله كل خير مهندسة عبير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووورة يا وردة


----------



## ع.ع.الزبيدي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ala


----------



## eadeladel (24 ديسمبر 2011)

حياك الله وجزاكى خيرا


----------



## imiaama1989 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

طبعا بعد ما قرأت هذا الموضوع الرائع لا يمكن أمشى قبل ما أشكرك وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك يا مهندسه , وليا طلب عندك أرجوك ماتبخليش عليا بيه هو إن أنا عايز أتعلم كل شئ عن فلاتر المياه المنزلية طرق معاجه وصيانه وتركيب وكل شئ . لو تعرفى أو أى حد يعرف موقع بيتكلم عن هذا الموضوع ياريت ماتبخلوش عليا بيه لأن الموضوع هذا يهمنى جداااااا . وربنا يعينا على عمارة الأرض ونشر العلم ونفع أنفسنا والأخرين .


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
موضوع ممتاز ويحتاج الاستكمال


----------



## الملك الصامت (17 فبراير 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر على العرض الجميل​


----------



## نبيل البديري (27 أبريل 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## shibrig (3 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الجميل . وجزاكم الله الف خير .
ارجو شاكرا لاستكمال الفائده معرفه التحاليل التى تجرى على هذه المياه والحد الاقصى والادنى حسب مواصفات الصحه العالميه .ولكم عاطر التحايا .


----------



## م/ لمار (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع .. بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## moohha85 (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## akmq (10 يناير 2013)

سمعت عن انظمه جديده عن المعالجهو بالبكتريا بس مش فهيمها هي تكنولجيا فرنسيه


----------



## اشرف محمدالشريف (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا اختى المهندسه عبير ولكى كل التوفيق


----------

